# People on your case



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 18, 2005)

Does people give you on your nerves all the time? Sometimes in my neighborhood, people keep bugging me non-stop, it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

How are the people in your neighborhood getting on your case?  What about?


----------



## Tewligan (Nov 19, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> How are the people in your neighborhood getting on your case?  What about?



Bad grammar, I'm assuming.

(Sorry, couldn't resist!   )


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 19, 2005)

> Originally posted *byTewligan*
> Bad grammar, I'm assuming.




Ouch.  Hehe.

I once had a roommate who got on my case about everything, even though none of it was ever part of her business.  She just didn't like anything I did.  She's one of those people that if you're not doing it her way, it's wrong and even if you're trying to do it her way, it's not good enough, no matter WHAT you're doing.  I just ignored everything she said, and finally she stopped bugging me.  Although that annoyed her, arguing in return wouldn't have done any good because that would have made the situation worse and she would have bugged me even MORE.

Glad that's over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

I complain to whoever is in chardge, or the manager if s/he is present.


----------



## Joker (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been waiting for a thread to post the following list.  It contains all the things I can think of that get on my nerve.

-People that walk up next to you (at a bus-stop for instance) and light up a smoke.  The wind is always in my direction.
-Cell phones going off (but only if they're really loud and/or special latest hit ringtones)
 *Corollary 1: People that talk louder on their cell phone than they would in a "normal" conversation.
 *Corollary 2: Little punk-ass brats that have speakers on their phone so everyone can hear the latest 50 Cent, DJ Tiesto hit.  In horrible quality.
 Footnote on Cell phones.  They are only truly annoying when in an enclosed space or somewhere where you don't want to or can't leave from, i.e. public transport, theaters, restaurants.
-My brand new computer not being able to start up the one piece of software I need/want for school, Cinema 4D.
-EA games.  Damn them for bringing out excellent games and making customers playtesters.  I'm looking at you Battlefield 2.
-Being single.
-Smart-asses that find it necessary to provide an audience with a running commentary of a movie, during the movie.

The list is longer than this but I think that is enough for now.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 19, 2005)

Joker said:
			
		

> The list is longer than this but I think that is enough for now.



Yeah, but isn't this a thread about people on your case, not people whose case you are on?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

My aunt for having me do stuff every day I have off. Never mind that I have stuff of my own to do and also to recup from work....


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 23, 2005)

What really give me on my nerves is when jealous boyfriends are a big nuisance in chatroom! I remember a long time ago, I went to a chatroom called Pojo.com I talk to a girl a little bit and we become friends. After a while ago. Her bone-headed boyfriend starts to insulted to me and told me to stay away from her! I just told that bone-head. "Look, I don't date peole in chatroom. I'm here to talked to people and make friends. I really don't even care if you're her boyfriend! And beside she doesn't like me in a romantic way either!" I mean come on, Why in the world would I be interested with a girl that I never seen her face before? That just a load of crud! It's a free country I could talk whoever I want!


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 23, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> What really give me on my nerves is when jealous boyfriends are a big nuisance in chatroom! I remember a long time ago, I went to a chatroom called Pojo.com I talk to a girl a little bit and we become friends. After a while ago. Her bone-headed boyfriend starts to insulted to me and told me to stay away from her! I just told that bone-head. "Look, I don't date peole in chatroom. I'm here to talked to people and make friends. I really don't even care if you're her boyfriend! And beside she doesn't like me in a romantic way either!" I mean come on, Why in the world would I be interested with a girl that I never seen her face before? That just a load of crud! It's a free country I could talk whoever I want!




Please tell me that English isn't your first language. Because if it is, we need to talk.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 23, 2005)

Of course is English! What languagae do you think I speak!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 23, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Please tell me that English isn't your first language. Because if it is, we need to talk.




Do you really have a problem of my language? I really want to know!


----------



## loki44 (Nov 23, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Do you really have a problem of my language? I really want to know!




Well since you asked.....

Frankly, yes.  I also still don't understand why so many people in your neighborhood are on your case all the time.  What, are you an agressive panhandler or something?


----------



## loki44 (Nov 23, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> agressiveQUOTE]


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 23, 2005)

What does that suppose to mean?! Is that suppose to be an insult?


----------



## loki44 (Nov 23, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> What does that suppose to mean?! Is that suppose to be an insult?




No.  You asked if we thought your language usage was atrocious or not and I honestly responded.  In the process I misspelled a word and was expressing my embarrassment at doing so.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 23, 2005)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 23, 2005)

We're not here to bash anyone. Even over grammatical mistakes. Not all are perfect with the English language. 

And bashing other posters will get this thread reported. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 23, 2005)

On the plus side, Bartmanhomer can now answer with another response to this thread 'People who are on his case about grammer/spelling.'  Or maybe that's not a plus thing.  I don't know.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 23, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> On the plus side, Bartmanhomer can now answer with another response to this thread 'People who are on his case about grammer/spelling.'  Or maybe that's not a plus thing.  I don't know.





grammar.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 23, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> What really give me on my nerves is when jealous boyfriends are a big nuisance in chatroom! I remember a long time ago, I went to a chatroom called Pojo.com I talk to a girl a little bit and we become friends. After a while ago. Her bone-headed boyfriend starts to insulted to me and told me to stay away from her! I just told that bone-head. "Look, I don't date peole in chatroom. I'm here to talked to people and make friends. I really don't even care if you're her boyfriend! And beside she doesn't like me in a romantic way either!" I mean come on, Why in the world would I be interested with a girl that I never seen her face before? That just a load of crud! It's a free country I could talk whoever I want!





In the hopes that someone can respond to Bartmanhomer's original quandry, I'll try to rewrite his post so people can understand it.

What really gets on my nerves is when jealous boyfriends annoy me in chatrooms! One time, I was talking to a girl in a chatroom called http://www.pojo.com and we became friends. Shortly thereafter, her bone-headed boyfriend starts to insult me and told me that he wanted me to stay away from her. I responded by saying that I don't date people I chat with in a chatroom; I just wanted to talk to people and maybe make some friends. I told him that I didn't care if he was her boyfriend, and that she didn't view me as a romantic interest, anyway. I continued by indicating that I couldn't be interested romantically in a girl that I'd never seen. Finally, I told him that it was a free country, and that I could chat with whomever I wanted.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 23, 2005)

this jist aint write!


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by *der_kluge*
> grammar.




Hehe, okay, so I don't spell that word very often.  Besides that, I'm generally fairly careful of my writing.  And there's a big difference in correcting a single word and saying, 'your English sucks.'  I've seen worse though.  One person apparently doesn't believe in punctuation, capitalized letters at the beginning of sentences, etc.  It's pretty atrocious and difficult to read.  Although admittedly, having horrible grammer makes it difficult to read too...


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We're not here to bash anyone. Even over grammatical mistakes. Not all are perfect with the English language.
> 
> And bashing other posters will get this thread reported. 'Nuff said.




Thank you, At least somebody don't have a problem about it!


----------



## loki44 (Nov 23, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Thank you, At least somebody don't have a problem about it!




All of that aside, you still haven't answered why people are getting on your case all the time or how said activity actually manifests itself.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 23, 2005)

People bothering me, cursing in front of my face! People acting like retarded idiots! That how people are!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 24, 2005)

So if they'd, say, curse from the sides at you, would that be ok?


----------



## loki44 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think I'll leave this one alone.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 24, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> I think I'll leave this one alone.



Step away from the thread with your hands up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 25, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Thank you, At least somebody don't have a problem about it!




Nope. I don't.   

I've seen worse.   

I have a friend who I chat with via IM and when he's on his pain meds, sometimes conversation with him can be, for example, "I groggie". With lots of grammatical mistakes and horrid spelling. That's because he can't concentrate fully on it due to the medication he's taking.

So, people, it's hard to tell what someone has going on when they post... And I've seen horrid grammar from fellow Americans who should know better. There's lots of "foreigners" (those who's native language isn't English) who can spell better. Can use better grammar. We should be ashamed of how crappy our English grammar is if non-native speakers can do it better than we can!  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 25, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> So if they'd, say, curse from the sides at you, would that be ok?





So, is that how you do it over there in Iceland?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 25, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So, is that how you do it over there in Iceland?



Only on special occasions.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 25, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> So if they'd, say, curse from the sides at you, would that be ok?




You don't get around that much, do you?


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 25, 2005)

Do I really need to explain what a curse word is?    Seriously I really think you don't understand me that much! No offense.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't think the misunderstanding is mine.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 25, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Does people [get] you on your nerves all the time? Sometimes in my neighborhood, people keep bugging me non-stop, it's driving me crazy!



Yeah, but not all the time.

I try not to get so hung up over people who can't spell "samurai" or a plain simple "rogue."

I try not to cram cell phones into people's throats because they need to converse while doing something else (like that lady cell phone bandit who rob banks while she had a phone to her ear like a fashion accessory).


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 26, 2005)

How can you put up with these types of people anyway? People are so melodramatic!


----------



## Torm (Nov 26, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Thank you, At least somebody don't have a problem about it!



A few somebodies. Personally, I find that if I read your writings in a mental voice that sounds like Strongbad, it is like getting value-added content!  

And I just figured Dog_Moon2003 was talking about _Kelsey_ Grammer. He can really get on someone's case pretty good, from what I've heard.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 26, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> How can you put up with these types of people anyway? People are so melodramatic!



Yeah, I know. Really gettin' all worked up over retarded idiots and such. I mean, they can't help it. They're just born that way.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 27, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Really gettin' all worked up over retarded idiots and such. I mean, they can't help it. They're just born that way.



Which one? The people with melodrama, or the people criticizing them?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 27, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Which one? The people with melodrama, or the people criticizing them?



I don't know. I'm so confused.

The melodramatic are retarded idiots, so people get all worked up over them and get melodramatic.

It's such a vicious cycle!


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 27, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> It's such a vicious cycle!



More like a downward spiral to me. Which is why I advocate the termination of the human species?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 27, 2005)

It's like cutting off a wounded leg. The infection is spreading.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 27, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> It's like cutting off a wounded leg. The infection is spreading.





Might as well shoot it in the head and put it out of its misery.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 28, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Thank you, At least somebody don't have a problem about it!



i don't have a problem with your use of language.

however, i do wish you luck in completing your education and learning to correct your mistakes.

somebody *doesn't* have a problem

people *don't* have a problem

i'm not getting on your case. i'm just try to let you see the problem people can have.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> More like a downward spiral to me. Which is why I advocate the termination of the human species?



Are you not human or do you plan to terminate yourself?


----------



## Torm (Nov 28, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you not human or do you plan to terminate yourself?



Obviously, he _has_ to go _last_. How else can he best make sure the rest are gotten rid of? Duh.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Obviously, he _has_ to go _last_. How else can he best make sure the rest are gotten rid of? Duh.



Yeah like Jim Jones. Would you like some Kool-aid?


----------



## Tewligan (Nov 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> A few somebodies. Personally, I find that if I read your writings in a mental voice that sounds like Strongbad, it is like getting value-added content!



Hee hee! After I read your advice, I went back and reread the previous posts. It's true!


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you not human or do you plan to terminate yourself?



Once the task is done, yes. Like _Elric,_ or AH-nold in _Terminator 2._


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 30, 2005)

What really tick me off is that the people you made friends with! I have a friend who very irritating! He whines all the time, he very irrespondable, and he always get on my nerves! But he not like that all the time comparing to all the other friends I know! Thank god for that!


----------



## Torm (Nov 30, 2005)

Like this girl Marzipan. She is whining most of the timing. And she is hating me! But that okay because I deplode her too.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 30, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Like this girl Marzipan. She is whining most of the timing. And she is hating me! But that okay because I deplode her too.




Good for you! But she your friend by any chance? If so, just ignore her and pretend she doesn't exist!


----------



## AegisKelt (Dec 1, 2005)

You Tarzan. You Jane. Me Cheetah. *pounds chest* Seriously, I have friends who have WAY worse grammar and especially spelling than you. And yes, their native language is english. As for your friend who annoys you all the time, why be friends with them at all?


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 1, 2005)

AegisKelt said:
			
		

> You Tarzan. You Jane. Me Cheetah. *pounds chest* Seriously, I have friends who have WAY worse grammar and especially spelling than you. And yes, their native language is english. As for your friend who annoys you all the time, why be friends with them at all?




Are you insulting me or what?


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 1, 2005)

And why do you really care if I have a problem speaking in the forum anyway? That the way I talk! My god........................... give me a break here!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 1, 2005)

And to answer your question, why shouldn't I be friends who keeps bugging me all the time, I rather be more happier being lonely instead of continuing to hang out with these crybabies!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry for the extra threads! I've been very depressed lately.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 1, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Bartmanhomer*
> And to answer your question, why shouldn't I be friends who keeps bugging me all the time, I rather be more happier being lonely instead of continuing to hang out with these crybabies!




Wait, aren't you saying you'd be more happy being lonely/alone instead of hanging out with your friends?  That sounds to me like a good reason not to be friends with them, if they bother you that much...


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 2, 2005)

My point exactly!


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2005)

So how exactly do you stop being friends with someone when you don't want to be their friends?  The friends I've lost are always because they move away, which makes it difficult to continue communicating with or hanging out with.  I have never told anyone 'I don't want to be your friend anymore' or at least not seriously.    Nor has anyone ever told me that.  I think I would be as shocked to hear someone tell me that as they would be shocked to hear that from me.

The only other time one of my friends stopped being my friend was when he first ditched our [we always hung out in our group of 3-4] for seemingly no other reason, and then wouldn't communicate us and explain his actions or even apologize.  I would have rather him say 'I found someone else I'd rather hang out with' than have him jerk us around.  Heck, we did everything we could to figure out what was going on, but we finally gave up on him [We didn't give up on him, which is what I believe true friends should do, until this occurred several times].

Well, hope it goes well, whatever you decide.


----------



## gamecat (Dec 2, 2005)

As I've grown up, I find I lump people I know into two groups - those I adore, and those I honestly couldn't care less about. If I'm rolling dice with 'em, living with 'em, smoking with 'em, or whatever I do to pass the time - I'm down for them.

Otherwise...  'em.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Do you really have a problem of my language? I really want to know!




Okay.  I guessing that this is a troll.  I suppose there's a miniscule probability that you speak English but don't realize that the grammar you are using is so poor.  Poor grammar reflects poorly on the speaker (or writer).  If English is a second language to you, then fine.  At least you should recognize that you are not fluent in it.  If English is your primary language...  and you are being serious...  then you need some classes in it.  I'm not trying to be insulting.  I'm trying to be helpful (you *did* say that you "really want to know").  And yes, I'm getting on your case. 



> And to answer your question, why shouldn't I be friends who keeps bugging me all the time, I rather be more happier being lonely instead of continuing to hang out with these crybabies!




Correct Grammar Version:

To answer your question, why shouldn't I be friends with someone who keeps bugging me all the time?  I would rather hang out with crybabies and be happy than be lonely!


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 3, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Simplicity*
> I would rather hang out with crybabies and be happy than be lonely!




I thought he was saying he would rather be lonely and happy than hang out with crybabies although it kinda contradicts the first part of his sentence...


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 3, 2005)

Do you even understand what I'm talking about?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 3, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Do you even understand what I'm talking about?




And this is the crux of the problem.  It becomes very difficult to understand what you're trying to say when your use of grammar so poor.  I admit, I read your first post and just went "Huh?" because I couldn't decipher what you were saying.

This is not said to "be on your case."  Just to let you know that misunderstandings do result when we aren't all using the same language rules.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 3, 2005)

That the way I talk to people.


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 3, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> That the way I talk to people.



Those must be sparkling yet baffling conversations.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 3, 2005)

And I suppose everybody thinks that this thread was just a waste of everybody time!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else, but I've been having fun.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 3, 2005)

I've likewise been entertained by the thread, though I have to admit that I don't entirely understand what you've been trying to say.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Bartmanhomer*
> Do you even understand what I'm talking about?




I thought I had been...

And no, I don't believe this thread has been a waste a time.  If I had, I wouldn't have posted on it at all.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 4, 2005)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Those must be sparkling yet baffling conversations.




BURN!


----------



## loki44 (Dec 4, 2005)

This is one of the more bizarre threads I've run across on En World.  It kind of creeps me out in a way, yet I'm oddly drawn back to it like a moth is drawn towards light.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 6, 2005)

Does these sort of thing ever happen to you?


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Bartmanhomer*
> Does these sort of thing ever happen to you?




Misunderstandings in speech?  All the time, though only when speaking and words kinda fly out of my mouth without my brain really paying any attention to them.  Generally, when I'm typing though, I have time to think about I say, so there is much less confusion.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Dec 6, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I thought I had been...
> 
> And no, I don't believe this thread has been a waste a time.  If I had, I wouldn't have posted on it at all.



 If you had what?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 6, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Does these sort of thing ever happen to you?



Only after my second 5th of Jack Daniels.

But hey, I understand your pain. Them all getting up on you, acting like they're all better than you. Even on a forum, just because you don't want to be constrained by the imperialistic regimentation of a spell checker, people think they can get all up in your face. They just don't understand how difficult it is to keep things real, and not be bogged down by stupid stuff like people in here are insisting on.

Go, my son of the soil fellow poster, quickly go out and let people know that you shall no longer be bound by societies restraints, that you have just as much a right to your opinion and behavior as anyone else! That those mittens were pinned to your shirt by your mother, and they need to respect you!

You don't have to take crap off of them!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 6, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Only after my second 5th of Jack Daniels.
> 
> But hey, I understand your pain. Them all getting up on you, acting like they're all better than you. Even on a forum, just because you don't want to be constrained by the imperialistic regimentation of a spell checker, people think they can get all up in your face. They just don't understand how difficult it is to keep things real, and not be bogged down by stupid stuff like people in here are insisting on.
> 
> ...




Thank you, Warlord Ralts!


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 7, 2005)

Bartmanhomer, could you tell me how old you are?

I am not trying to be offensive, but your grammar does suggest that you are not an adult.  That or perhaps you have have a learning deficiency (and I do not mean that in a rude way).

I am only asking so that I have a better understanding of who you are.  If your grammar and spelling are a result of haste, then please slow down and proof read.  It is difficult to respond and be supportive when I cannot understand what you are trying to say (and yes, the simple, knee-jerk reaction is to poke fun at your posts).

If you don't want to answer, I understand.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Dec 7, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Only after my second 5th of Jack Daniels.
> 
> But hey, I understand your pain. Them all getting up on you, acting like they're all better than you. Even on a forum, just because you don't want to be constrained by the imperialistic regimentation of a spell checker, people think they can get all up in your face. They just don't understand how difficult it is to keep things real, and not be bogged down by stupid stuff like people in here are insisting on.
> 
> ...



  You, sir, are hands-down Winner of the Funniest Post evah! OMFG LMAO!


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by *FickleGM*
> Bartmanhomer, could you tell me how old you are?
> 
> I am not trying to be offensive, but your grammar does suggest that you are not an adult. That or perhaps you have have a learning deficiency (and I do not mean that in a rude way).
> ...




Or he's hiding behind a facade and he's enjoying what people think and comment on what he says.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Dec 7, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Or he's hiding behind a facade and he's enjoying what people think and comment on what he says.



 Impossible.  That never happens on the internet.  Next thing you know people will name themselves after numbers, like 2000 or 2003.  Sheesh.


----------



## Torm (Dec 7, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Impossible.  That never happens on the internet.  Next thing you name people will name themselves after numbers, like 2000 or 2003.  Sheesh.



Right. And no one hides behind facades on the 'net, either.

So speaks Torm, the True, the Loyal Fury.


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 7, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Or he's hiding behind a facade and he's enjoying what people think and comment on what he says.




I agree completely, I am just giving him the benefit of the doubt rather than going the other way.  Believe me, my first reaction was to laugh at the post or post a funny response - I just chose to maintain my composure and try to place myself in his shoes (as one who often goes for the cheap laugh, it was not easy).  Otherwise, if I find out later that he has a legitimate reason for his grammar, I would feel ashamed.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 7, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Otherwise, if I find out later that he has a legitimate reason for his grammar, I would feel ashamed.



Don't.

I heard he isn't sticking to your list when he buys you gifts.


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 7, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Don't.
> 
> I heard he isn't sticking to your list when he buys you gifts.




Ok, you cracked me up on that one.  No fair using cross-thread jokes.


----------



## Torm (Dec 7, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> I heard he isn't sticking to your list when he buys you gifts.



And I suppose you're going to _get on his case_ about it?


----------



## evileeyore (Dec 7, 2005)

Torm, Warlord...  You guys made my funny today.


----------



## reveal (Dec 7, 2005)

I think my brain just assploded.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Infiniti2000*
> Impossible. That never happens on the internet. Next thing you know people will name themselves after numbers, like 2000 or 2003. Sheesh.




I know that people hide behind facades, but there's a difference in me pretending to be someone I'm not for some various reason and pretending to be something annoying to get other people worked up about it and then laugh at them from behind my screen.  It's about the HOW you do it as opposed to the fact that you're doing it.





> Originally posted by *reveal*
> I think my brain just assploded.




Sounds painful.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 7, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Sounds painful.




Especially if you're downwind of him.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think my brain just assploded.



No, you've been like that for a long time...

 

-Dave


----------



## A2Z (Dec 7, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> And to answer your question, why shouldn't I be friends who keeps bugging me all the time, I rather be more happier being lonely instead of continuing to hang out with these crybabies!



My advice to you then is to make new friends. Friends who aren't crybabies! There are a lot of places to meet people. Try something new, maybe take an English course? Or something else you haven't done before.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 7, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Don't.
> 
> I heard he isn't sticking to your list when he buys you gifts.





mang, i can't stop crying. call me a crybaby. i don't care. i'm in tears i'm laughing so hard and loud.

my coworkers think i'm losing it. 


Best cross thread post EVAR.


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 7, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Don't.
> 
> I heard he isn't sticking to your list when he buys you gifts.



Yowza, nice callback! You win, Ralts.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 7, 2005)

A2Z said:
			
		

> My advice to you then is to make new friends. Friends who aren't crybabies! There are a lot of places to meet people. Try something new, maybe take an English course? Or something else you haven't done before.




I rather enjoy myself being alone for now!


----------



## Torm (Dec 7, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> I rather enjoy myself being alone for now!



Alright, mister - _both_ hands on the keyboard!


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Alright, mister - _both_ hands on the keyboard!




Keep your fantasies to yourself!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 7, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> I rather enjoy myself being alone for now!



That's right! Why should you put up with those who criticise the way you dress, or your choice in full disclosure clothing options! Why should you put up with thier complaints regarding your actions in public that violate morality statues! How dare they label their morality and decency laws on you, stifling your methods of expression!

Cruise the net, who needs those losers, after all! There's plenty of sites out there that cater to a gentleman of distinguished tastes such as youself! Your love of anthromorphical forms of the beastial nature, giving in to thier primal urges, is perfectly natural for a discerning nature lover as yourself!

RISE UP and make a fist to protest those who do nothing but complain and seek to drag you down to thier level! Don't give in! Feel free to give yourself up to self-love, there's nothing wrong with it, even if it is while perusing sites that make you feel the love that others deny you!

Your a unique person, and keep it up!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 7, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> That's right! Why should you put up with those who criticise the way you dress, or your choice in full disclosure clothing options! Why should you put up with thier complaints regarding your actions in public that violate morality statues! How dare they label their morality and decency laws on you, stifling your methods of expression!
> 
> Cruise the net, who needs those losers, after all! There's plenty of sites out there that cater to a gentleman of distinguished tastes such as youself! Your love of anthromorphical forms of the beastial nature, giving in to thier primal urges, is perfectly natural for a discerning nature lover as yourself!
> 
> ...




Do you really mean that or you're just saying that in a skeptical term?


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Alright, mister - _both_ hands on the keyboard!



Silly Torm - why do you think the internet was invented in the first place?


----------



## diaglo (Dec 8, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Do you really mean that or you're just saying that in a skeptical term?



oh, me means it. furries of the wurld untie.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 8, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Do you really mean that or you're just saying that in a skeptical term?



Naw man, I like totally mean it!

Seriously, why put up with friends who complain of your carefully nutured manly musky scent? Why put up with people who can't slide you some ends till the first? Seriously, man, if you have more fun by yourself, than by all means, do yourself justice, my repressed brother, and don't let anyone out you!


----------



## nerfherder (Dec 8, 2005)

I once had someone on my case.

I told them to get off and sit on their own luggage!

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 8, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Naw man, I like totally mean it!
> 
> Seriously, why put up with friends who complain of your carefully nutured manly musky scent? Why put up with people who can't slide you some ends till the first? Seriously, man, if you have more fun by yourself, than by all means, do yourself justice, my repressed brother, and don't let anyone out you!




Ok.............make sense!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Ok.............make sense!




In a thread you start about people getting on your case...and now you get on someon else's case to make sense....


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 8, 2005)

You know something, I felt much happier to discussed my feeling with all of you! I don't want to go all mushy now! But still I'm better off being alone!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2005)

Good, that's important to realize.  Now you will need to turn off your computer as coming to EN World and posting here is not "being alone" .


----------



## francisca (Dec 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Good, that's important to realize.  Now you will need to turn off your computer as coming to EN World and posting here is not "being alone" .



Perhaps we could all mass ignore him?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Perhaps we could all mass ignore him?




I think too many people are having fun with it all to do that


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 8, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Crothian*
> I think too many people are having fun with it all to do that




Haha, exactly.  Where would this thread be if it wasn't for him?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 8, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Ok.............make sense!



Hey, I made perfect sense, man, agreeing with you that people don't need to be all up on you, I showed support for your desire to be left alone and not brought out where people could oppress you!

Why do you have to get on me for not making sense, my fellow oppressed brethren, do I comment upon your grammar, spelling, or even syntax? Why no, for I stand in solidarity with you, and refuse to let anyone out you while you insist on being alone!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 8, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Hey, I made perfect sense, man, agreeing with you that people don't need to be all up on you, I showed support for your desire to be left alone and not brought out where people could oppress you!
> 
> Why do you have to get on me for not making sense, my fellow oppressed brethren, do I comment upon your grammar, spelling, or even syntax? Why no, for I stand in solidarity with you, and refuse to let anyone out you while you insist on being alone!




Is that suppose to be a haiku?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Is that suppose to be a haiku?




No, a Haiku is
much smaller then that like this
see my example


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 8, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Crothian*
> No, a Haiku is
> much smaller then that like this
> see my example




I'm looking for your example, but I don't see it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I'm looking for your example, but I don't see it.




if you read that I had an example then you read the example


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 8, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Crothian*
> if you read that I had an example then you read the example




I know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 9, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Right. And no one hides behind facades on the 'net, either.
> 
> So speaks Torm, the True, the Loyal Fury.




*laffs at the deluded little godling*   


   

At least, he ain't no paladin!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think my brain just assploded.




You know, that's just gotta hoit.....


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 10, 2005)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyway, I feel much better again to discussed this with all of you!


----------

